# Masterchef: The Professionals



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2013)

New series off to a good start with someone presenting cat sick on a brick


----------



## Espresso (Nov 4, 2013)

Is Monica drunk? 
She likes the look of this plate of mish mash mush? Eh? What?


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 4, 2013)

i _knew_ i wouldn't be the first to mention cat sick


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2013)

It did look like cat sick though! 

I liked the look of that chocolate mousse one even if it had split


----------



## starfish (Nov 4, 2013)

Our Bob started meowing at the telly when that plate appeared.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 5, 2013)

catching up atm. how hard can it be to make a fucking biscuit? this lot are a shambles


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 5, 2013)

My 13 year old has taken to watching this. His screen ranting is coming on a treat.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 6, 2013)

As I feared, they (they being Greg the Greengrocer) have learned nothing from the huge success of the Bake Off format. "What would it mean to you to qualify/cook for Michel/win blah blah..." Fuck off, Shrek...


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 6, 2013)

As usual, you can tell who will be going through by seeing who is the weirdest-looking.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2013)

Catching up on last night's episode. I want to eat beer soup with cheese filled choux pastry. I want to eat it a lot!


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 6, 2013)

i had a carton of minestrone and a cheese bun for my lunch today in homage to last night's


----------



## gabi (Nov 7, 2013)

One of those guys, the one who survived, looks like he's just lurched out of wetherspoons after pulling an all nighter caning it at 414. Fairly obvious who was gonna win that one.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mmmm.  Duck with pineapple and squid.  A future classic.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 7, 2013)

gabi said:


> One of those guys, the one who survived, looks like he's just lurched out of wetherspoons after pulling an all nighter caning it at 414. Fairly obvious who was gonna win that one.


Is the the one that went out today?  Yeah.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2013)

Peter Griffin is on again as one of the professional eaters


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2013)

Monica is doing some quality gurning.
Michel is still rubbish at talking - 'lovely - I do like the taste'


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 7, 2013)

Duck, pineapple and squid?

I just can't... No.  Eww.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2013)

Well, that was unequivocal.
'One of the most revolting dishes ever'?


----------



## 8115 (Nov 7, 2013)

Unfortunate and unpleasant.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2013)

Those carrots!


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 7, 2013)

He's not an average joe, he's a fucking idiot.  Thrown that away completely.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 7, 2013)

I would love to try Luke's food.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 7, 2013)

The guy who looks like Marlin Brando in his later years just served raw duck, squid and pineapple scattered with soot.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 7, 2013)

How much of a sound guy is that Petrus?


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 7, 2013)

Mr Retro said:


> How much of a sound guy is that Petrus?



Innit just. Really sad to see him go.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 7, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Innit just. Really sad to see him go.



He was good but the others were better. And he did bollix the first test and the critics weren't totally impressed with his main course, whereas the fat guy just forgot to warm the plates and so served his fish cold but had a wow-factor desert and aced the first test.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 7, 2013)

Quartz said:


> He was good but the others were better. And he did bollix the first test and the critics weren't totally impressed with his main course, whereas the fat guy just forgot to warm the plates and so served his fish cold but had a wow-factor desert and aced the first test.



Oh it was the right decision for sure, he just came across as a really nice guy.


----------



## gosub (Nov 7, 2013)

Right 2 went but glasses bloke,  I've had monk fish masala in Mitas and lemongrass panacotta in the port of siam.  Mainstream dishes up my way


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2013)

Mr Retro said:


> How much of a sound guy is that Petrus?


I thought he seemed a bit disorganised and clueless


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought he seemed a bit disorganised and clueless


Ya that's why he went out I guess. And his food wasn't brilliant. He brightened up my tv week though. 

Just realized it's not on tonight . It's a load of food porn nonsense but I love it.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 8, 2013)

Mr Retro said:


> The guy who looks like Marlin Brando in his later years just served raw duck, squid and pineapple scattered with soot.



It looked like the kind of food a young Dexter would make if he'd gone into catering instead of blood spatter analysis.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2013)

More catsick!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2013)

Cat sick hat trick!

And Monica trying out three way sausage for the first time.
Fnaaaarrr!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2013)

And even more catsick!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 25, 2013)

Sausages 3 ways LOL


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 25, 2013)

Raw sausages LOL


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 25, 2013)

Did you see the look on that wee baldy guy's face standing behind butternut panacotta boy? Lol.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 25, 2013)

I felt she was unfair on the guy whose dish she criticised as unimaginative. He nailed his dish, unlike most of the others. He was really only beaten by the panna cotta guy IMO, who was in a class of his own.  Where others had mistakes, he did not.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2013)

Bye bye chad!


----------



## Quartz (Nov 27, 2013)

At least he wasn't left hanging.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2013)

'The sausage incident'


----------



## xes (Nov 28, 2013)

celeb masgterchef would only ever be good, if they had some normals from a council estate as judges. "yeah, it's ok innit, still rther have a maccy ds..."


----------



## wiskey (Nov 28, 2013)

It's not celeb.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 28, 2013)

I quite like the jack lad even if he's a bit nasal.


----------



## xes (Nov 28, 2013)

same thing. People I don;t give a fuck about, cooking....it makes the show


----------



## 8115 (Nov 28, 2013)

I wish I hadn't missed the sausage day


----------



## xes (Nov 28, 2013)

8115 said:


> I wish I hadn't missed the sausage day


it's ok, it'll be on every other day, for the next 73 years


----------



## 8115 (Nov 28, 2013)

Why all the bone marrow this series?  It's on every program, but I haven't seen it anywhere else.  Is it some kind of Masterchef in-joke.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2013)

It's the scallop of 2010


----------



## Thora (Nov 28, 2013)

Why must everything be foamed, pureed or smeared though?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2013)

Thora said:


> Why must everything be foamed, pureed or smeared though?


to show how professional they are


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2013)

8115 said:


> I wish I hadn't missed the sausage day


you and Badgers both


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2013)

Thora said:


> Why must everything be foamed, pureed or smeared though?


And what's with the _earth_?


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 28, 2013)

Smeared! For anyone working in a social care or H block capacity, that word has powerful connotations. Yikes!


----------



## Thora (Nov 28, 2013)

There have been several smeary foam dishes that remind me of newborn nappies.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 28, 2013)

The thing that gets on my wick is that the person cooking tells us what they're cooking then the judges go into a huddle to tell us too, in case we missed it about half a second ago and then, about a fart's end later, whispering Sean Pertwee tells us the same bloody thing in a highly confidential manner.
Do they imagine that the audience for Masterchef has got the attention span of a half dead goldfish?
WE HEARD IT THE FIRST TIME.

Oh aye, and in this one - where we've got critics - we also have the critics telling us and then the bloody chef telling the critics (and us) once more over again another time. 
Bloodyhellfire.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 28, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> to show how professional they are


To show what 'skills' they have.  Because it's not about if you can cook food properly nor even about if you can cook tasty food.  It's about puff and wind...


----------



## 8115 (Nov 28, 2013)

I love the earth.  It looks amazing.

I hate it when Monica's disappointed, and she's disappointed a _lot._


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2013)

Espresso said:


> The thing that gets on my wick is that the person cooking tells us what they're cooking then the judges go into a huddle to tell us too, in case we missed it about half a second ago and then, about a fart's end later, whispering Sean Pertwee tells us the same bloody thing in a highly confidential manner.
> Do they imagine that the audience for Masterchef has got the attention span of a half dead goldfish?
> WE HEARD IT THE FIRST TIME.
> 
> ...


it's them who've memories like sieves, they repeat it so they don't forget


----------



## wiskey (Nov 28, 2013)

Thora said:


> There have been several smeary foam dishes that remind me of newborn nappies.



The seafood dish they had a few weeks ago where someone used foam was the very first time I've ever though 'wow that actually makes the dish looks great' because it looked like the sea. 

The rest of the time it's just poncey.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 28, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Do they imagine that the audience for Masterchef has got the attention span of a half dead goldfish?
> WE HEARD IT THE FIRST TIME.



Have you ever watched any American telly?

I don't think you'd like it.


----------



## Thora (Nov 28, 2013)

Ah, earl grey foam!


----------



## 8115 (Nov 28, 2013)

Every time I've seen foam it's been collapsed, and looked like scum.

Just like now.


----------



## inva (Nov 28, 2013)

Thora said:


> Ah, earl grey foam!


it looked quite nice until he covered it all in that...


----------



## 8115 (Nov 28, 2013)

Fish and vanilla sounds disgusting.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 28, 2013)

Ohhh they are plums .... that would make more sense than tomatoes on a plate with cheesecake


----------



## 8115 (Nov 28, 2013)

Do you think they ever go really over time and don't say? I reckon they must do.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Adan seems to have it in the bag


----------



## wiskey (Nov 28, 2013)

I dislike Adam


----------



## Espresso (Nov 28, 2013)

This lad can only lose if the others all gang up on him and puree him.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Or cover him in foam


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2013)

Espresso said:


> The thing that gets on my wick is that the person cooking tells us what they're cooking then the judges go into a huddle to tell us too, in case we missed it about half a second ago and then, about a fart's end later, whispering Sean Pertwee tells us the same bloody thing in a highly confidential manner.
> Do they imagine that the audience for Masterchef has got the attention span of a half dead goldfish?
> WE HEARD IT THE FIRST TIME.
> 
> ...


Oooh no, I always need a reminder!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 29, 2013)

This Adam chap looks the real deal. To be 24 and cooking like that is no fucking joke - there's no flash, no pretension, no stupid combinations, just perfectly-cooked ingredients, well-presented and in harmony with each other.

Normally, talented chefs his age are spherifying or foaming whatever they can get their hands on, or presenting ten 'textures of' something you never wanted to eat in the first place (or chucking vanilla in everything). To find that combination of prescision, taste and restraint in someone so young in this trade is pretty unusual, trust me.

Very, very impressive....


----------



## wiskey (Nov 29, 2013)

I still find him a bit grating


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 29, 2013)

I like him seems a nice guy and stupidly talented it would seem. Why so many scots? Loads of them this year


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 29, 2013)

I thought foams went out in about 2009. Or are the current crop of would-be masterchefs simply being retro?


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2013)

As soon as he'd done the invention n skills tests me n mrs b were going 'they should just put this Adam straight into the final.'  He's streets ahead of anyone else, and only 24. Then again, we were going 'this is the most pointless edition ever' before Thursdays episode, it was so obvious Adam and young Nick were going to go through. But then Nick fucked it sooooo bad


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Or cover him in foam


So they can slowly lick it off? Whipped creams a foam, y'know. As are meringues


----------



## Quartz (Nov 30, 2013)

The problem with Adam is he gets flustered. He hasn't learned to maintain his composure.


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2013)

Did you see what he knocked out when he was 'flustered'?  Still pretty bloody amazing. I thought Wotsername, the female reviewer, was gonna cum when she was eating it, totally blown away.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 30, 2013)

belboid said:


> Did you see what he knocked out when he was 'flustered'?



Yes, but both she and Michel had to calm him down, didn't they? And I remember Greg calming him down earlier.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 3, 2013)

Monica to Stephen "I bet your wife hates you." 

Lovely.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 3, 2013)

Broccoli ketchup


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2013)

I knew it. Twats


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 3, 2013)

Chef tomorrow looks to be a mard arse


----------



## Boppity (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm glad they both went through!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 3, 2013)

Bloody cop-out! Don't put BOTH through, make a decsion!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 3, 2013)

Distinct lack of vanilla crime recently.  I'd like vanilla to turn up in some more random savoury dishes.  Like chicken curry or something.


----------



## Boppity (Dec 3, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Distinct lack of vanilla crime recently.  I'd like vanilla to turn up in some more random savoury dishes.  Like chicken curry or something.


How about vanilla clay curry?


----------



## Quartz (Dec 3, 2013)

FiFi said:


> Bloody cop-out! Don't put BOTH through, make a decsion!



It's TV suspense, innit? It's supposed to make us think that in one of the other semis neither will go through. But which one?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 3, 2013)

Boppity said:


> How about vanilla clay curry?



Delicious unnecessary flavours


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 3, 2013)

Wasn't all too happy to see Shrek y'day. If he's _the diner_, sit him at his fucking table and give him his big fucking spoon. Much better with Michel and Monica as co-presenters, even if I still find her judging questionable.

Adam is the best they have this year by a long way, but I still don't think he's anywhere near the standard of two years ago. Those three finalists were the best they'll ever have.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 3, 2013)

Does anyone else think that Roux has become a much better presenter these past couple of years? Especially since he got Monica as his 'straight man'?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 4, 2013)

I'd like to think he's as nice as he appears, but I suspect (have little doubt) he's received intensive media training - as I've alleged before, he's one of the Beeb's prized talents. He ocassionally came across as a bit school-mastery in the first two series ("you're chatting back!"), and then went a bit bonkers (I assumed drunk) a couple of years ago and broke cover with his "you don't deserve me, you can't appreciate my skills you seven-taste-budded philistines". Still, pleasant chefs are hard to come by - though the guy on tonight seemed a nice guy.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 4, 2013)

I was drooling at the TV last night. I REALLY wanted to eat that pistachio cake with chocolate ganache. God I wish i had a job as a masterchef food taster. Actually, you'd just need to work backstage on the production team. They must get alot of the left over food?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> I was drooling at the TV last night. I REALLY wanted to eat that pistachio cake with chocolate ganache. God I wish i had a job as a masterchef food taster. Actually, you'd just need to work backstage on the production team. They must get alot of the left over food?


 

One of my relatives works on ' Sunday Brunch ' and they get loads of the left overs / surplass, so I would think youre right with that..


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 4, 2013)

yum yum


----------



## Thora (Dec 4, 2013)

Mmm, sweetcorn and foam...


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 4, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> One of my relatives works on ' Sunday Brunch ' and they get loads of the left overs / surplass, so I would think youre right with that..


 
Often wonder about that sunday brunch thing, when they clean their hands and whatever, is that a sound thing or just a thing. it's like there's no taps or water?


----------



## Thora (Dec 4, 2013)

The ideal Masterchef dish must contain smears, foams, purees, salsify (?) and some meat that is too rare for any normal person to want to eat it.


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 4, 2013)

'Smears' is a wrong word, it just is.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 4, 2013)

Thora said:


> The ideal Masterchef dish must contain smears, foams, purees, salsify (?) and some meat that is too rare for any normal person to want to eat it.



No. No smearing and no foaming. Michel doesn't like it, Monica doesn't like it and Family Guy & Co don't like it. Every fucking series. They just won't be told.


----------



## Thora (Dec 4, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> No. No smearing and no foaming. Michel doesn't like it, Monica doesn't like it and Family Guy & Co don't like it. Every fucking series. They just won't be told.


But that fella with 2 michellin stars wanted smears!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 4, 2013)

He also repeadly told the pair of them to take their time whilst hectoring them constantly to go faster.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 9, 2013)

They are all going to DIE from eating leftover rice!


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 9, 2013)

looks interesting....


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2013)

This looks tough!


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 9, 2013)

I had cod cheeks recently. Wasn't impressed.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 9, 2013)

Stephen is growing on me, I didn't think he was up to much but he's steadily improved all the way through.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 10, 2013)

Adam isn't amused. Miseryguts.


----------



## Thora (Dec 10, 2013)

This is the most pretentious chef ever.


----------



## Sirena (Dec 10, 2013)

He just commented that something was 'Hassidic and balanced in his palate'....


----------



## Sirena (Dec 10, 2013)

...oh, sorry, that was possibly 'acidic'.

And yes the chef is an absolute idiot.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 10, 2013)

Thora said:


> This is the most pretentious chef ever.


And that is some SERIOUS competition!


----------



## Thora (Dec 10, 2013)

Love that Adam basically thought the whole thing was ridiculous and just bullshitted something and mad chef loved it


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 10, 2013)

He just likes any old shit with a silly story. He's the epitome of wankyness.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2013)

Massimo should have been a GCSE art teacher


----------



## wiskey (Dec 10, 2013)

This is really boring telly


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2013)

It's ace! I can't watch most programmes but this is fun


----------



## Thora (Dec 10, 2013)

Not a foam, an AIR


----------



## Boppity (Dec 10, 2013)

I had a memory of sausages for tea tonight.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2013)

Jazz food! Awesome stuff!


----------



## Thora (Dec 10, 2013)

If this is the world's 3rd best restaurant, what are the 1st and 2nd?


----------



## Sirena (Dec 10, 2013)

Is this programme the one where we finally see the Emperor's new clothes.....


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 10, 2013)

Stephen loves him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2013)

El Celler De Can Roca in Spain at number one and Noma at number two, so Osteria Francesca must have dropped to number three:
http://www.theworlds50best.com/list/1-50-winners/
I suspect that list is well corrupt


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 10, 2013)

"You could eat that and not know you've eaten anything."

Not quite what you want when you have a meal really.


----------



## Boppity (Dec 10, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> "You could eat that and not know you've eaten anything."
> 
> Not quite what you want when you have a meal really.



It could be if you've got six courses!


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 10, 2013)

6 mouthfulls more like


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm sure Greg is still hungry. In fact, I bet he has a Ginster's in his pocket for later


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 10, 2013)

It's getting slightly surreal now.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 10, 2013)

Imagine trying to enjoy a meal in the company of that fucking fool Greg Wallace? "Ummmmmm ahhhhhh" "arrrrgggh, get amongst it". Shut it and eat you clown.


----------



## Boppity (Dec 10, 2013)

I'd eat what Adam just cooked in a heart beat. Combo of all my favourite things!


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 10, 2013)

All the food looks like someone's already eaten it and thought better of it...


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 10, 2013)

Thora said:


> Not a foam, an AIR



Foam on a G String.


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2013)

Sirena said:


> And yes the chef is an absolute idiot.


What you on about??!! He's aces. I'd much rather see a bloke who loves his food and wants everyone to enjoy it, not just _appreciate_ it.


----------



## Sirena (Dec 10, 2013)

belboid said:


> What you on about??!! He's aces. I'd much rather see a bloke who loves his food and wants everyone to enjoy it, not just _appreciate_ it.


 No I'm sorry.  Whatever sympathy I had for poncey chefs is now completely gone.  If Western society has reached the stage where we treat food like that, we are completely decadent and we deserve extinction. 

Without even going into arguments about how food poverty and even starvation exists in a huge part of the world, it's food ffs.  Just food.  Stuff that should be healthy and wholesome and nourishing.  It's not philosophy, nor poetry, nor art.  It's food: stuff that fuels our bodily energy and that comes out as shit.  Ten seconds on the palate and the rest is energy production.  It's not a musical composition, not an artwork, not even a sibillant sussuration of sound.  It's food!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2013)

That's a bit reductionist
Or should I say _jus_ist


----------



## Sirena (Dec 10, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> That's a bit reductionist
> Or should I say _jus_ist


It's why they like foam.  Foam for heaven's sake!!!!  It's nothing but puff and wind. Fluff and fantasy.

Be not afeard. Your plate is full of noises, Sounds, and sweet airs, that give delight, and hurt not......


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 10, 2013)

Sirena said:


> No I'm sorry.  Whatever sympathy I had for poncey chefs is now completely gone.  If Western society has reached the stage where we treat food like that, we are completely decadent and we deserve extinction.
> 
> Without even going into arguments about how food poverty and even starvation exists in a huge part of the world, it's food ffs.  Just food.  Stuff that should be healthy and wholesome and nourishing.  It's not philosophy, nor poetry, nor art.  It's food: stuff that fuels our bodily energy and that comes out as shit.  Ten seconds on the palate and the rest is energy production.  It's not a musical composition, not an artwork, not even a sibillant sussuration of sound.  It's food!


i think this is not the programme for you.

you might as well say that "sound is just sound.  functional or incidental.  all this poncing around spending time and money creating and listening to melodies and music..."


----------



## madamv (Dec 10, 2013)

I proper balked at the leftovers challenge....  bleurgh...

I enjoyed tonights episode and think Adam was the winner from the first time he appeared.  He didnt fall for the Massimo art stuff.	I think theres a place for it, but glad its never going to be in my price range.   When I go out for dinner (never), I expect to feel fed.  It would be nice to do some fancy schmancy dining just once in my lifetime though.

I cant help but think of Tim nice but dim when watching one of the lads from tonight.  He looks like he might dribble at any moment.


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 10, 2013)

Sirena said:


> No I'm sorry.  Whatever sympathy I had for poncey chefs is now completely gone.  If Western society has reached the stage where we treat food like that, we are completely decadent and we deserve extinction.
> 
> Without even going into arguments about how food poverty and even starvation exists in a huge part of the world, it's food ffs.  Just food.  Stuff that should be healthy and wholesome and nourishing.  It's not philosophy, nor poetry, nor art.  It's food: stuff that fuels our bodily energy and that comes out as shit.  Ten seconds on the palate and the rest is energy production.  It's not a musical composition, not an artwork, not even a sibillant sussuration of sound.  It's food!


Beans on toast round yours, then.


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 10, 2013)

I just can't decided between the three of them - I kinda fell for Scott's finishing with his dad and pigeons in his garden.


----------



## Sirena (Dec 10, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> i think this is not the programme for you.
> 
> you might as well say that "sound is just sound.  functional or incidental.  all this poncing around spending time and money creating and listening to melodies and music..."


lol.  I think you're right.  I do try with the chef thing but I think I shall just stick, in future, with trying to be a good cook.

It's the same with other what you might call traditional women's arts.  Not just cookery but hairdressing and millinery and clothes-making.  Once they might have been practical things a mother might do for her family, to keep them warm and protected.  Now they've all been taken over by big-money blokes and they've stopped being practical: they've become art statements and you have clothes that you can't move easily in and shoes it's almost impossible to walk in, hats that don't protect you from the weather and food that is just about style and not about nourishment.

I shall return to my grumpy hermit hole now.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 11, 2013)

I have caught up with the programme and the thread! (Am out tomorrow tho).


----------



## 8115 (Dec 11, 2013)

Did they just say "coal oil"?


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 11, 2013)

That pork looks amazing.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 11, 2013)

I want Scott to win. 

Is tonight the last night?


----------



## 8115 (Dec 11, 2013)

All those dishes need a massive dollop of carbs to be honest.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 11, 2013)

I think they'd be making more fanfare if it was the last night.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 11, 2013)

It's on tomorrow and I'm out. Booooo!


----------



## 8115 (Dec 11, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> It's on tomorrow and I'm out. Booooo!


Walking round all of Friday with your fingers in your ears then?


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 11, 2013)

8115 said:


> Walking round all of Friday with your fingers in your ears then?


Remembering not to check the internet when I'm drunk. 


I'm laughing at the apple dessert. Droopy.


----------



## madamv (Dec 11, 2013)

It looked so cute didn't it?


----------



## madamv (Dec 12, 2013)

Oooh not sure now.  Steven is more of a sweetheart than I thought.  Not dim, just sincere.   Oooh. Who will do it?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 12, 2013)

I think Steve deserves to win, but I like Scott more as a person.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 12, 2013)

God, just remembered.  I think the one cooking pigeon and cheese is going to win.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 12, 2013)

The dark haired one is too inexperienced.


----------



## madamv (Dec 12, 2013)

I so want coconut marshmallow


----------



## 8115 (Dec 12, 2013)

I want little darling pickled vegetables.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sous vide lobster tails


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 12, 2013)

Can't see Michel letting Adam win. negative comments on all three dishes.


----------



## madamv (Dec 12, 2013)

Very critical of Adam.... Odd for Michel.....


----------



## madamv (Dec 12, 2013)

Interesting Michel noted he was extra critical.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 12, 2013)

The right choice on the day.


----------



## madamv (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

Nathan Barley won


----------



## Boppity (Dec 12, 2013)

I wanted anyone but him! I thought he was a bit of a suck up.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 12, 2013)

Who won?  I was behind because I rewound and then the stream cut out


----------



## madamv (Dec 12, 2013)

Stephen.  The fat tongued young guy with two children.   He did seem sweet and he can cook....


----------



## 8115 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah boy!


----------



## madamv (Dec 12, 2013)

You called it!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 12, 2013)

Johnny came after everyone's left on this thread. Ah well, there's always the leftovers.

Addictive telly, this.

I called Adam as the winner from his first heat. Tonight was a bit weird. Michel was ANGRY with Adam for messing up. He was the anointed one, but he bolloxed it up. Stephen grew on me. Scott was the nicest of the lot by miles, but was never going to win. Guessing he might have a new job, though. 

I like that the one who did the cheaper cuts won. Cooking lobster for the final seems like a cop-out to me. Where were the kidneys, heart and tripe?


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 13, 2013)

This was the first season I've ever watched and was well impressed with the supportiveness of the judges.

I wanted Scott to win and thought Adam had it in terms of arty-fatty edge pushing but could well understand why Stephen won with his clean simplicity.


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2013)

Crap result, even if it was the 'right' one.  Stephen was obviously very talented, but I dont particularly want to eat one vegetable or bit of meat three ways. I want some different bloody vegetables!  And he was the least interesting person.

Adam fucked it tho, dunno what he was thinking. Still, I bet he'd got a job in Michel's kitchen already.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2013)

So I stayed awake and watched all the dull 'lets show they are real people and not just cooks' bit and then fell asleep before the judging  

What did Adam screw up?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 13, 2013)

wiskey said:


> So I stayed awake and watched all the dull 'lets show they are real people and not just cooks' bit and then fell asleep before the judging
> 
> What did Adam screw up?


left the fat off the meat pie thing (was it a terrine?). Made a dull desert. And something else. Michel ripped into him.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 13, 2013)

wiskey said:


> So I stayed awake and watched all the dull 'lets show they are real people and not just cooks' bit and then fell asleep before the judging
> 
> What did Adam screw up?



his final meal basically. he didn't nail it by any stretch, the only one who got real criticism. Michel was - as noted above - visibly angry with him.


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2013)

the starter needed some juice. Michel didnt like the bitterness of the mains sauce and thought it was too garlicky - Greg said 'but thats whats good about it!'


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2013)

Dan U said:


> his final meal basically. he didn't nail it by any stretch, the only one who got real criticism. Michel was - as noted above - visibly angry with him.


Because he knew he should have walked it. he let himself down badly, trying too hard to be neat and pretty.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 13, 2013)

belboid said:


> Because he knew he should have walked it. he let himself down badly, trying too hard to be neat and pretty.



yeah absolutely.


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 13, 2013)

wiskey said:


> What did Adam screw up?


All negatives were from Michel's POV: 1st course - No jelly on his ham hock terrine, 2nd course - too much garlic on his lobster and sauce too bitter, 3rd course - his cake was too heavy


----------



## 8115 (Dec 13, 2013)

I think Michel was annoyed with himself, because Adam's inexperience really showed and maybe he blamed himself for pushing Adam to a point he wasn't ready for.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 13, 2013)

8115 said:


> I think Michel was annoyed with himself, because Adam's inexperience really showed and maybe he blamed himself for pushing Adam to a point he wasn't ready for.


Yep, quite possibly. It's been obvious that Michel (and Monica) have expected Adam to win for ages. But he still had to earn it. Second-best chef won the tournie, basically. Did a Greece in the Euros...


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2013)

*Adam Handling* ‏@*AdamHandling*  17h
So sorry guys! I let my self down... So sorry 

*Adam Handling* ‏@*AdamHandling*  17h
Feel like a tool 

but today...

*Adam Handling* ‏@*AdamHandling*  2h
On my way to le gavroche for lunch


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2013)

8115 said:


> I think Michel was annoyed with himself, because Adam's inexperience really showed and maybe he blamed himself for pushing Adam to a point he wasn't ready for.


I disagree.  Adam has all the skills - he's been cheffing as long as Steven (the only one who wasnt a head chef??). but he went for 'total refinement' instead of his usual - 'fucking great food'


----------



## 8115 (Dec 13, 2013)

He didn't have the maturity.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 13, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yep, quite possibly. It's been obvious that Michel (and Monica) have expected Adam to win for ages. But he still had to earn it. Second-best chef won the tournie, basically. Did a Greece in the Euros...



Monica did say, Michel is hardest on people he sees the most talent in and he said that stuff about his Dad being hard on him.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 13, 2013)

Something else: IMO Adam was so far ahead of most of the rest that he didn't 'grow' in the competition until he went to Italy. He also has real problems being outside his comfort / control zone. There's more to being a top chef than just great cooking.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 13, 2013)

i enjoyed he got so cross at being asked to be emotional he got all emotional and made that angry desert, and the Italian guy loved it


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2013)

I may have to go and watch the last twenty minutes.


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Something else: IMO Adam was so far ahead of most of the rest that he didn't 'grow' in the competition until he went to Italy. He also has real problems being outside his comfort / control zone. There's more to being a top chef than just great cooking.





Dan U said:


> i enjoyed he got so cross at being asked to be emotional he got all emotional and made that angry desert, and the Italian guy loved it


absolutely!  way better than the others' childhood (false) memory.  And when he came back you could see he'd really got it.  bloody Steven just copied the 'throw stuff onto the plate' part, whereas Adam actually thought the whole thing through and made a coherent meal with a story. Stevens just had a stupidly long name


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 13, 2013)

belboid said:


> absolutely!  way better than the others' childhood (false) memory.  And when he came back you could see he'd really got it.  bloody Steven just copied the 'throw stuff onto the plate' part, whereas Adam actually thought the whole thing through and made a coherent meal with a story. Stevens just had a stupidly long name


Yep. Agree with this. Steven was nice but limited. Adam really should have walked the final, and _everyone_ knows it.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 4, 2014)

new series tonight

No Michel, he is off spending time with potatoes  but Marcus 'look at my fucking tasting spoon' Wareing is in instead.

lets hope he doesn't make anyone do a Johnny Mountain.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 4, 2014)

excellent, my guilty pleasure is back!!


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2014)

mm, Wareing appears to be a truly horrible man, and I assume no Michel means no Monica either


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 4, 2014)

i think they toned wareing down in the last series , and i did wonder if they were grooming him to be the new Michel, surely he cant be a cunt to everyone all the time ?


----------



## Dan U (Nov 4, 2014)

belboid said:


> mm, Wareing appears to be a truly horrible man, and I assume no Michel means no Monica either



No, Monica is still there. the true star these days with her expressions


----------



## Dan U (Nov 4, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> i think they toned wareing down in the last series , and i did wonder if they were grooming him to be the new Michel, surely he cant be a cunt to everyone all the time ?



he was a bit nicer in GBM this year. And the main Masterchef.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah a tiny bit nicer


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2014)

Dan U said:


> No, Monica is still there. the true star these days with her expressions


I'm in then


----------



## madamv (Nov 4, 2014)

I'll miss Michel... Truly annoying.  Hope I warm to Marcus. 

I love this... Yipee!


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 4, 2014)

We won't be watching it, Waring proved he was a twat the way he was with Johnnie Mountain.
Smug get.

Johnnie strikes back!
http://johnniemountain.com/blog/who-the-fk-is-johnnie-mountain/


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2014)

it's quite hard to warm to marcus waring


----------



## wiskey (Nov 4, 2014)

Who is Johnny Mountain?


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 4, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Who is Johnny Mountain?



http://johnniemountain.com/


----------



## wiskey (Nov 4, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> http://johnniemountain.com/



http://johnniemountain.com/blog/who-the-fk-is-johnnie-mountain/

riiiiiight


----------



## 8115 (Nov 4, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it's quite hard to warm to marcus waring


I love Marcus Waring. He's "authentic".


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2014)

8115 said:


> I love Marcus Waring. He's "authentic".


In what way? Surely putting the word authentic in inverted commas makes it not so?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 4, 2014)

I will marry Michel Roux Junior one day. 
Him, his wife and my man might all have something to say about it, but nevertheless, I will. You read it here first. 

That said, when I first became aware of Marcus Wareing he was making a custard tart for the Queen on the first series of the Great British Menu and seeing as 
A) He is a Northerner 
B) He's hairier than an explosion in a wig factory on Wigglemas Day
C) He was making quite possibly my favourite thing in all the world to extremely high standards
I had a bit of a thing for him.


I am fickle, fickle, fickle.
Or I just like stern/twinkly men who can cook.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 4, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> In what way? Surely putting the word authentic in inverted commas makes it not so?


I was taking the piss out if the notion of authentic, not Marcus Waring. 

I think he's cool.  It's always a bit awkward how bad a lot of the people, even on The Professionals, are and what elementary mistakes they make. Waring has high standards.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 4, 2014)

Ew. Too busy.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 4, 2014)

Yay. I was rooting for Mr Quail and carrots.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 4, 2014)

Monica is back to her gurning best, I see.


----------



## ricbake (Nov 4, 2014)

This task is a bit Generation Game .....


----------



## starfish (Nov 4, 2014)

As an ex pastry chef who has made many a croquembouche, ms starfish is doing a very good impression of the many faces of Monica at the moment


----------



## 8115 (Nov 4, 2014)

I hate sugar work. It's so pointless.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 4, 2014)

Waring wasn't actually that bad. The croqembouche were hilarious


----------



## Espresso (Nov 4, 2014)

I think making the profiteroles from knowing the recipe in you actual brain would be more Mastercheffy than just building a tower using a festering bloody mould.
Because knowing caramel is rather basic for yer actual chefs who make a living cheffing, surely.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 4, 2014)

8115 said:


> I hate sugar work. It's so pointless.


I saw an amazing documentary about the pastry competition they have in France where they get a little badge thing that means they are the business. 

They go proper all out and make some mad stuff. 

If I remember tomorrow I will Google for it. Bunch of headcases some of them.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 4, 2014)

Is quail this series soil?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 4, 2014)

8115 said:


> Is quail this series soil?


I reckon you might be right. There's another one. 
Drinking game ahoy.


----------



## madamv (Nov 4, 2014)

Bloody bouche Greg... Boosh.   Not bliddy bush... Grrr


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2014)

Pleased this is back. I liked Michel and I like Marcus. Blunt about what he doesn't like, but generous with praise for what he does. As it should be.

Liked shaky hands chef last night. Others looked a bit ropey, though. Undercooking poultry? Oh dear.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 5, 2014)

Is it on every day? That could be too big a committment for me.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 5, 2014)

ooo 'love to beat people' bloke to go first, please.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 5, 2014)

Waring is clearly a massive cunt but he's definitely worked on his image. He's not a patch on Michel though.


----------



## ringo (Nov 5, 2014)

I wanted to eat Jogi's grub, came across as a decent bloke. He'll win


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2014)

Catching up on last night's episode... Espresso I am with you on Michel and Marcus, the former makes me wobbly, the latter is winning me over 

I like shaky bloke (he reminds me of the great and never to be forgotten Shaky Dave )!!


----------



## 8115 (Nov 5, 2014)

I have never met a chef or eaten in a restaurant where the tortellini was nice. It's one of life's great mysteries for me.


----------



## starfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Dan U said:


> I saw an amazing documentary about the pastry competition they have in France where they get a little badge thing that means they are the business.
> 
> They go proper all out and make some mad stuff.
> 
> If I remember tomorrow I will Google for it. Bunch of headcases some of them.


If its the same one as ive seen then its called Kings of Pastry, where they compete for the Meilleur Ouvrier de France. Some truly incredible creations.


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 5, 2014)

ringo said:


> I wanted to eat Jogi's grub, came across as a decent bloke. He'll win


Erm....


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 5, 2014)

Pretty weak tonight. I was struggling to pick any that deserved to go through.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 5, 2014)

8115 said:


> I have never met a chef or eaten in a restaurant where the tortellini was nice. It's one of life's great mysteries for me.



It's better made by machine is all


----------



## ringo (Nov 5, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> Erm....


Great start, but disastrous for the rest. Shame he wasn't so strong on other types of cooking.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 5, 2014)

starfish said:


> If its the same one as ive seen then its called Kings of Pastry, where they compete for the Meilleur Ouvrier de France. Some truly incredible creations.


yeah thats it


----------



## madamv (Nov 5, 2014)

Marcus has a proper twinkly eye doesn't he


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 6, 2014)

starfish said:


> If its the same one as ive seen then its called Kings of Pastry, where they compete for the Meilleur Ouvrier de France. Some truly incredible creations.



That scene where he accidentally smashes his sugar sculpture on the light fitting...  

A very good film about spiralling derangement & obsession, disguised as a lovely cake documentary. The Apocalypse Now to the Great British Bake Off's Pride & Prejudice, if you will.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2014)

Now watching last night's. Am rooting for lemon meringue pie bloke only 'cos he works at the Landmark Hotel and I pass there every day


----------



## hash tag (Nov 6, 2014)

Tonights offering was much better without slaphead...yesterday a case of too many cooks, for me. We dont need three critiques.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2014)

Why hasn't Taste-o-vision been invented? We can only get a sense of the presentation and that's the least important thing about food.


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 6, 2014)

hash tag said:


> Tonights offering was much better without slaphead...yesterday a case of too many cooks, for me. We dont need three critiques.


A couple of better chefs too. Darren's amazing, so nervous his hands are shaking yet he cooks so well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2014)

This custard tart challenge. I may have misunderstood but how come they only get an hour when it takes two hours cooling down when Wareing does it? Doesn't seem fair.


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> This custard tart challenge. I may have misunderstood but how come they only get an hour when it takes two hours cooling down when Wareing does it? Doesn't seem fair.


None of them could get it to set properly.

I thought Jamie was going home.


----------



## madamv (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm a bit behind and so watching them make it now.  They've been asked to make a tart. Not a custard tart specifically.


----------



## madamv (Nov 11, 2014)

I want to make a custard tart now...  Mmmmm may make one at the weekend.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 12, 2014)

Did that guy just stab himself so he wouldn't be thrown out of the competition?


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 12, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Did that guy just stab himself so he wouldn't be thrown off the competition?


I thought that wasn't fair. He stays in once they stitch him up and poor little cute George gets thrown out.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 12, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Did that guy just stab himself so he wouldn't be thrown off the competition?



We didn't see the incident itself, only the aftermath. As Monica noted, he was doing quite well. But he's out now anyway, isn't he?


----------



## The Boy (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah, folks that go to hospital are usually out.  Means they can do the whole 'nobody going home' thing later in the season.


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 12, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Yeah, folks that go to hospital are usually out.  Means they can do the whole 'nobody going home' thing later in the season.


Oh, he's out then? I thought if that was the case they should put the others through, but they chucked George out. Oh well.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 12, 2014)

I assume so.  Was surprised they didn't just let all three through, but the two weren't the best, so probably better to save it for a time they really, really don't want to send someone home


----------



## madamv (Nov 13, 2014)

Weird how they never mentioned it.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 13, 2014)

Is Monica on Instagram? I would like her to be, please.


----------



## starfish (Nov 13, 2014)

Reckon this one is between Sven & "Scottish"  Jamie.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> Is Monica on Instagram? I would like her to be, please.


Why? I'm not sure i get the point of it when there is Facebook.


----------



## starfish (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks like ive put the kiss of death on both of them now.


----------



## mentalchik (Nov 13, 2014)

they're all cacking it


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2014)

Jay Rayner:


----------



## Santino (Nov 13, 2014)

I've often wondered how they might have portrayed Louis XIV if the cartoons had covered the later D'Artagnan novels.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2014)

The cartoons don't have much to do with the novels


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 13, 2014)

Loved it when the critics fell out. Nice nastiness. Shame the Maltese guy had to go.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Jay Rayner:
> View attachment 63739


That's been bugging me for years.  Nailed on.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Why? I'm not sure i get the point of it when there is Facebook.


Completely different to Facebook.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> Completely different to Facebook.


How? If I want people to see a photo, I put it on Facebook and/or Twitter. Instagram seems superfluous to me, but that's probably cos I don't understand it.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> How? If I want people to see a photo, I put it on Facebook and/or Twitter. Instagram seems superfluous to me, but that's probably cos I don't understand it.


It's just a picture version of twitter really.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 13, 2014)

Disappointing lack of offal tonight. Lobster, beef and asparagus? I could cook that.

lol at the egg fried rice. I would have made that too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> It's just a picture version of twitter really.


That still makes it sound pointless as you can post pics on Twitter


----------



## Sirena (Nov 13, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> lol at the egg fried rice. I would have made that too.



That was so tragic for him..


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> That still makes it sound pointless as you can post pics on Twitter


Yeah but if you get facebook guilt at basically not reading much of anything and so feeling like you ignore everyone and then move on to twitter where you now follow a bazillion people so don't keep up with that either, Instagram is a safe place.
Also if I check twitter and as it's all words I follow links and then have a bazillion tabs open on my phone which pretty much stops my phone functioning...
So. Instagram currently is where I look at pretty things (I do cross post pictures to twitter - but you can like stuff on Instagram which I like.... Er). I'll move on to something else like tumblr soon. I'm so current


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 13, 2014)

Sirena said:


> That was so tragic for him..


Yeah. I liked him but he was a bit out of his depth there. The scraps test is one of my favourite bits. 

They all kind of bollocksed up the critic meal. But I like Marcus. Like Michel did, he takes a shine to chefs with talent who really care.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

All these garnishes. All that effort for something you just push aside.
Fussy presentation can get to fuck.
How were you supposed to eat that stupid custard cream biscuit with raspberries? I'd have to pick it up with both hands and shove it in my gob.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> All these garnishes. All that effort for something you just push aside.
> Fussy presentation can get to fuck.
> How were you supposed to eat that stupid custard cream biscuit with raspberries? I'd have to pick it up with both hands and shove it in my gob.



Who is pushing aside the garnish?  

You eat the pudding with a spoon / fork; there are quite a lot of puddings you need cutlery to eat with, it's not overwhelmingly wanky.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

I would eat the garnish if I was paying for it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Who is pushing aside the garnish?
> 
> You eat the pudding with a spoon / fork; there are quite a lot of puddings you need cutlery to eat with, it's not overwhelmingly wanky.


That looked impossible to eat with cutlery


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> That looked impossible to eat with cutlery



A spoon and fork together would do it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> A spoon and fork together would do it.


If you are a dainty eater. I would end up with cream all squeezed out the side and two empty biscuits. No dish should require skill to eat.


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 18, 2014)

Jonathon and Katherine both look good.

Some decent cooking tonight.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 18, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> Jonathon and Katherine both look good.
> 
> Some decent cooking tonight.


Katherine was an absolute darling.  I've never seen anyone blush as deeply as that....


----------



## madamv (Nov 19, 2014)

That guys shaking hands when laying his caramel slice


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 19, 2014)

madamv said:


> That guys shaking hands when laying his caramel slice


How he didn't drop it....


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2014)

The lads on the show keep saying that they 'smashed' it when they do a dish well. Rape culture is all pervasive, it seems. 'Nailed it' is another one. Yeuch.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 19, 2014)

Eh?


----------



## Sirena (Nov 19, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> The lads on the show keep saying that they 'smashed' it when they do a dish well. Rape culture is all pervasive, it seems. 'Nailed it' is another one. Yeuch.


I think 'nail it' has a more historical meaning than just sex.  Originally it meant 'done the deal'....

All over the world there used to be posts in the market square or whatever where people doing a deal would drive a nail into the post to mark an agreed deal ('clinch', for example, is another word for nail).


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Eh?


It's what 'the lads' talk about when they talk about sexual conquests: smashed it, smashed the granny out of it, destroyed her. Porn has similar violent titles. And it's escaped from there to be used on cookery programmes. Ugly as fuck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I think 'nail it' has a more historical meaning than just sex.  Originally it meant 'done the deal'....
> 
> All over the world there used to be posts in the market square or whatever where people doing a deal would drive a nail into the post to mark an agreed deal ('clinch', for example, is another word for nail).


Sure, but it's also associated with fucking


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 19, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's what 'the lads' talk about when they talk about sexual conquests: smashed it, smashed the granny out of it, destroyed her. Porn has similar violent titles. And it's escaped from there to be used on cookery programmes. Ugly as fuck.


Has it? Or has the phrase moved the other way, to be incorporated by 'lads' to talk about sex? I had never heard of it used to talk about sexual conquests before your post, but I've heard it before in the context of getting something dead right. And 'nailed it' is pretty old as an expression to mean getting something dead right. I've used it plenty of times.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes, i think so. Urbandictionary et al have a lot to answer for

I've used nailed it before too.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 19, 2014)

You may be right. I'm not convinced, though. Just as likely that the lad culture nicked it for its new use from people using it like these chefs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> You may be right. I'm not convinced, though. Just as likely that the lad culture nicked it for its new use from people using it like these chefs.


Whatever. It's all a bit unseemly for a cookery programme.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 19, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Whatever. It's all a bit unseemly for a cookery programme.


I agree with that.  You would never hear that sort of thing on 'Great British Bake-off'.

Yeah I'm going to nail it, give it 110%, get really focussed.....


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 19, 2014)

I get a bit annoyed when they say 'it means everything to me', which it doesn't; your family, friends, your health and probably several other things mean a lot more.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 19, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Whatever. It's all a bit unseemly for a cookery programme.


I agree with that too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> I get a bit annoyed when they say 'it means everything to me', which it doesn't; your family, friends, your health and probably several other things mean a lot more.


'I just like cooking' would be more sincere.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 19, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> ... your family, friends, your health ...


these are professional chefs we're talking about - i don't figure any of those generally get much of a look in...


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 19, 2014)

Some good stuff tonight. Nice bit of aggro between Kris and Marcus too... that's going to be a meeting of minds.


----------



## oryx (Nov 19, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> Some good stuff tonight. Nice bit of aggro between Kris and Marcus too... that's going to be a meeting of minds.



At the end when Kris was going 'ahem blah....I don't care really...' my partner shouted at the TV:

'THEN WHY ARE YOU ON F**KING MASTERCHEF?!'


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 19, 2014)

oryx said:


> At the end when Kris was going 'ahem blah....I don't care really...' my partner shouted at the TV:
> 
> 'THEN WHY ARE YOU ON F**KING MASTERCHEF?!'


I just thought it was great that someone argued with the judges. I argued with older people ('old farts') when I was young, too.


----------



## oryx (Nov 19, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> I just thought it was great that someone argued with the judges. I argued with older people ('old farts') when I was young, too.



I really liked that too, though not especially the bloke himself.

Me & partner also commented that they're often so meek & mild, saying things like 'yeah, I really messed that up when I wanted to impress xyz, I'll go away & do better'.

This kind of thing is watched so much it gets translated into the workplace, when what people should really be watching for workplace tips is Trainspotting & Quadrophenia.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 19, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> The lads on the show keep saying that they 'smashed' it when they do a dish well. Rape culture is all pervasive, it seems. 'Nailed it' is another one. Yeuch.


I know...I heard one say he stuffed a chicken.  Paedo bastard.


----------



## ringo (Nov 20, 2014)

I was hoping for a few tips on cooking lamb but most of them served it up raw and inedible. Odd they didn't get more stick for it, not that I'd be looking for Apprentice style abuse on this.

I don't think there's anything offensive about using the phrases like smashed it or nailed it, they're pretty commonly used in non-sexual contexts. I've never heard any of mates use the terms sexually at all, but then we're middle aged


----------



## starfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Aww poor wee Ben.


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 20, 2014)

starfish said:


> Aww poor wee Ben.


They should have dumped Scot. His stuff was worse.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 20, 2014)

I told my 7 year old daughter that she had 'smashed it' when she showed me her awesome project about trees the other day. That was outside school with all the mums around. Should I expect a visit from the Paedo Police?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2014)

What a stupid question


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What a stupid question


Not really. I think you're railing against language you don't like. But that just shows you're getting old more than anything, tbh. It's a real stretch to link it up in the way you did to something questionable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2014)

No it isn't. I was just commenting that rapey Nutz magazine style comments like smashed it have pervaded culture so deeply that innocent people are using them.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> No it isn't. I was just commenting that rapey Nutz magazine style comments like smashed it have pervaded culture so deeply that innocent people are using them.


How do you even know what Nutz says?  

I'm imagining you to be as out of touch with such things as I am.


----------



## killer b (Nov 20, 2014)

'smashed it' is just _back of the net!_ stuff isn't it?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 20, 2014)

killer b said:


> 'smashed it' is just _back of the net!_ stuff isn't it?


That's what I thought.


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 20, 2014)

It's interesting the way the contestants use the time with rounds like the critics. There's little penalty for being late so the smart thing to do is take the extra time and make a better dish, like Jonathan did. They remember the dish and forget it was late. Pragmatic, no?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2014)

Either way, it's inelegant and shite


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2014)

killer b said:


> 'smashed it' is just _back of the net!_ stuff isn't it?


That's really blokey too, though


----------



## killer b (Nov 20, 2014)

it's a bit of a leap from 'inelegant' to 'pervasive rape culture'.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 20, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> It's interesting the way the contestants use the time with rounds like the critics. There's little penalty for being late so the smart thing to do is take the extra time and make a better dish, like Jonathan did. They remember the dish and forget it was late. Pragmatic, no?


Definitely. Surprised two didn't go tonight, tbh. I like Catherine. Full of self-doubt, but a bloody good cook - looks like someone who would never serve somthing that tastes rubbish.

But..... lobster and fillet of beef. Again. ffs I can cook those things. Where's the kidneys and heart and cheek and arse biscuits?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2014)

killer b said:


> it's a bit of a leap from 'inelegant' to 'pervasive rape culture'.


Well I think it's both but if you disagree that it's not the latter, you might at least accept it is the former.


----------



## killer b (Nov 20, 2014)

I certainly don't agree it's the latter, and think it's verging on hysterical to even suggest it.

I don't mind it tbh. Elegance isn't alway an appropriate response to events.


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 20, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Definitely. Surprised two didn't go tonight, tbh. I like Catherine. Full of self-doubt, but a bloody good cook - looks like someone who would never serve somthing that tastes rubbish.
> 
> But..... lobster and fillet of beef. Again. ffs I can cook those things. Where's the kidneys and heart and cheek and arse biscuits?


She's so shy but cooks very well.

You cook lobster and fillet? I'm going to invite myself to dinner....


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2014)

killer b said:


> I certainly don't agree it's the latter, and think it's verging on hysterical to even suggest it.
> 
> I don't mind it tbh. Elegance isn't alway an appropriate response to events.


I've always had aversion to all that blokey talk. Using sporting analogies to talk about shagging, or using shagging analogies to talk about general stuff. Yuck.
I was talking about it with my flatmate and he was saying the same so I'm not the only person to think this.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 20, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> She's so shy but cooks very well.
> 
> You cook lobster and fillet? I'm going to invite myself to dinner....


Yeah, but you're buying them. 

Honestly, though, they are piss-easy to cook. Just don't overcook them, and, um, that's about it.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 20, 2014)

Sorry to see Luke Skywalker go


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 20, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Sorry to see Luke Skywalker go


Yeah, he was a bit.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 21, 2014)

'Nailed it, chef' (re: a dish) &
'Smashed it, chef' (re: a good service)

both mildly irritate me, but they mutated into everyday kitchen slang a while ago now & whatever 'lad culture' or 'bantz' origins they may have once had isn't particularly relevant now. Male & female chefs will commonly use both terms quite happily.

When services go wrong things can take a more sinister turn. There's always been a tradition in kitchens of describing in colourful, grotesque language just how painful a bad service was (which is fine), but I've been casually told on more than one occasion by young male chefs that an entire kitchen brigade has been 'raped' after a bad night - presumably because they were a little busy, or lost a ticket or something.
This problem isn't unique to catering by any means, but having to explain in no uncertain terms to some acne'd fuck-knuckle why it's not acceptable to trivialise rape by comparing it to a few burnt scallops isn't something I really expected to have to be doing in the year 2014.

It's not common, but it does happen, inexperienced kids with too much bravado & bluster who've come out of all-male kitchens mostly. They usually look shocked to be pulled up on it, because it's simply never occurred to them that they could have caused offence. And once they've actually sat down and thought a bit about what they've said, their attitude tends to change rapidly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2014)

I've heard some awful things in kitchens. Racist and homophobic stuff too. The worst stuff I ever heard was in a bookshop though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2014)

Though i don't think its correct to say that the origins of the use of idioms and words is no longer relevant when used commonly. That's the argument that people will use to justify continuing to use the word gay pejoratively.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Though i don't think its correct to say that the origins of the use of idioms and words is no longer relevant when used commonly. That's the argument that people will use to justify continuing to use the word gay pejoratively.


are no longer relevant. more than one origin.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I've heard some awful things in kitchens. Racist and homophobic stuff too. The worst stuff I ever heard was in a bookshop though.


mangling nietzsche?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> No it isn't. I was just commenting that rapey Nutz magazine style comments like smashed it have pervaded culture so deeply that innocent people are using them.



"Smashed" is a sports term, afaia.

"Smash it for 6", "smash it into the goal".


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> "Smashed" is a sports term, afaia.
> 
> "Smash it for 6", "smash it into the goal".


"the plane smashed into the tower"


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> "Smashed" is a sports term, afaia.
> 
> "Smash it for 6", "smash it into the goal".


smash
smaʃ/
_verb_
verb: *smash*; 3rd person present: *smashes*; past tense: *smashed*; past participle: *smashed*; gerund or present participle: *smashing*

*1*.
violently break (something) into pieces.
"the thief smashed a window to get into the car"
synonyms: break, break to pieces, smash to smithereens, shatter;More
splinter, crack, disintegrate;
_informal_bust;
_rare_shiver
"one of the men smashed a window"
be violently broken into pieces; shatter.


violently knock down or crush inwards.


crash and severely damage (a vehicle).
"my Land Rover's been *smashed up*"

"she's smashed the car"
hit or attack (someone) very violently.
"Donald smashed him over the head"

"Donald smashed him over the head"
easily or comprehensively beat (a record).
"he smashed the course record"
completely defeat, destroy, or foil (something regarded as hostile or dangerous).
"a deliberate attempt to smash the trade union movement"


informaldated
(of a business) go bankrupt; fail financially.
"a firm that had smashed for so tremendous an amount"

*2*.
move so as to hit or collide with something with great force and impact.
"their plane smashed into a mountainside"
(in sport) strike (the ball) or score (a goal, run, etc.) with great force.
"he smashed home the Tranmere winner"
(in tennis, badminton, and similar sports) strike (the ball or shuttlecock) downwards with a hard overarm volley.

_noun_
noun: *smash*; plural noun: *smashes*; noun: *smash hit*; plural noun: *smash hits*

*1*.
an act or sound of something smashing.
"he heard the smash of glass"
synonyms: breaking, shattering, crashing, crash
"he heard the smash of glass"
British
a violent collision or impact between vehicles.
"a car smash"
synonyms: crash, multiple crash, car crash, collision, multiple collision, accident, car accident, road accident, traffic accident, road traffic accident, bump;More
RTA;
wreck;
_informal_pile-up, smash-up;
_informal_prang, shunt
"a motorway smash"
a violent blow.
"a forearm smash"
a stroke in tennis, badminton, and similar sports in which the ball or shuttlecock is hit downwards with a hard overarm volley.

*2*.
informal
a very successful song, film, show, or performer.
"a box office smash"
synonyms: great success, sensation, sell-out, triumph;More
succès fou;
_informal_hit, smash hit, winner, crowd-puller, knockout, wow, biggie
"a box-office smash"
*3*.
a mixture of spirits (typically brandy) with flavoured water and ice.
*4*.
informaldated
a bankruptcy or financial failure.
_adverb_
adverb: *smash*

*1*.
with a sudden, violent shattering.
"they were together for an instant, and then smash it was all gone"


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 21, 2014)

Can mean getting drunk too.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 21, 2014)

I have been quietly watching but never live, I've been playing catchup for weeks. 

But tonight I have an evening, tonight I thought I'd sit down and watch it! 

Tonight it isn't on


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 21, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I have been quietly watching but never live, I've been playing catchup for weeks.
> 
> But tonight I have an evening, tonight I thought I'd sit down and watch it!
> 
> Tonight it isn't on


Tuesday to Thursday only.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 25, 2014)

Cuttlefish then sweetbreads.
Blimey. They're earning their keep tonight.


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 25, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Cuttlefish then sweetbreads.
> Blimey. They're earning their keep tonight.


I'm watching from a distance, on account of being finnicky.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 25, 2014)

I presume I'd like cuttlefish because I'm a fiend for squid, but it's not something I've ever worked up the courage to try and cook. My fishmonger often has squid/squids on the counter and I look at them and look again and have a think. Then end up buying mackerel or kippers or salmon or coley or sardines or skate wings! 

As for sweetbreads, I'm not offal-averse. Big fan of liver and kindeys and I often cook with those. I've eaten heart and I know there are lungs and heart in haggis and I've eaten that with great gusto. Sweetbreads, though. Dunno. Scary, somehow.  And you only ever see them on a menu in swanky restaurants, so if I'm handing over a lot of dosh for my scoff I probably would want to make sure I'm getting something I'm certainly going to like.


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm really squeamish. I refuse to eat offal of any kind, I can only deal with fish if it doesn't look like fish, I don't even like cutting up chicken, especially if there are, you know, bits left on it.


----------



## oryx (Nov 25, 2014)

The cuttlefish and sweetbreads turned my guts - nearly turned over to the Man City/Bayern Munich game, on the grounds that even Arjen Robben's face after a decision he doesn't like is less nauseating.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2014)

Get off the thread, fusspots! Don't you like food? And don't mention the Sports on a food thread!


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 25, 2014)

Speaking of sweatbreads, there is habit amongst the French rugby fraternity of twisting players' testicles whilst at the the bottom of a ruck...


----------



## oryx (Nov 25, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> Speaking of sweatbreads, there is habit amongst the French rugby fraternity of twisting players' testicles whilst at the the bottom of a ruck...



I thought sweetbreads were some kind of glands, not bollocks.



BandWagon said:


> I'm really squeamish. I refuse to eat offal of any kind, I can only deal with fish if it doesn't look like fish, I don't even like cutting up chicken, especially if there are, you know, bits left on it.



I'm firmly with you on that, though. My partner doesn't eat meat and I've never been so into cooking!


----------



## killer b (Nov 25, 2014)

Sweetbreads are the pancreas or a neck gland, not the bollocks.


----------



## killer b (Nov 25, 2014)

I've only eaten them once, and I dunno why 'cause they were delicious. Guess you never see them for sale.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2014)

They are delicious but I also have only had them once.


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh, yeah, you know, I really thought they were bollocks. Anyway, I wouldn't eat the other stuff anyway, so it's much the same. Apart from rucks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2014)

Rucks?


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 25, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Rucks?


Yeah, you know, the breakdown. The tackled player has to release the ball, the tackler has to roll away... You get the picture.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2014)

Fuck off with your Sports


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 25, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck off with your Sports


You're not getting tetchy again, are you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2014)

Just at Sporty people who don't like food posting on food threads.


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 25, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Just at Sporty people who don't like food posting on food threads.


Oh, I like food. I cook all my own meals. I just cooked a batch of chicken with Moroccan spices, and tomorrow I'm going to slow-cook some lamb in a spicy tomato and onion sauce. Yummy.

I'm just fastidious and can't stand offal and guts and stuff. MasterChef is one of my favs, actually.

I like sport as well, which is different, apart from rucks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2014)

That's nice.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 26, 2014)

Yay offal. 

Quite shocked there were pro chefs who'd never handled offal before, though. And I'm amazed there are pro chefs who still don't understand that the way to impress top chefs is to cook offal!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 26, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> I'm just fastidious


Fussy is the word you're after, not fastidious.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 26, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> Speaking of sweatbreads, there is habit amongst the French rugby fraternity of twisting players' testicles whilst at the the bottom of a ruck...



A certain Australian player regularly went a few steps further.


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 26, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> A certain Australian player regularly went a few steps further.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2014)

Salsify? I didn't know it was pronounced SOL-SI-FEE.
I've been yelling it out joyfully to the creator to rhyme with TESTIFY!


----------



## The Boy (Nov 27, 2014)

Surprised Patricia stayed after the scraps test tbh.  Her main looked lovely though.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 27, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Surprised Patricia stayed after the scraps test tbh.  Her main looked lovely though.



Patricia? Her name is Luciana you mad man. 

Charles Campion looks like Peter Griffin do well.


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 27, 2014)

Interesting difference between the judges and the critics about Dani. I don't think I would have eaten that salmon either. He was lucky to go through.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 27, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> Interesting difference between the judges and the critics about Dani. I don't think I would have eaten that salmon either. He was lucky to go through.



It looked raw to me. He is an interesting cook though I think he deserves another shot at it. High standard this year I'm liking it so far!


----------



## The Boy (Nov 27, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Patricia? Her name is Luciana you mad man.
> 
> Charles Campion looks like Peter Griffin do well.


So it is .  Agreed about campion.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2014)

The Boy said:


> So it is .  Agreed about campion.


There was once, briefly, a pic of Griffin on his Wiki page and some mention of missing family pets....


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 28, 2014)

N_igma said:


> It looked raw to me.


You can eat salmon raw, though.

I've never had 45 degree salmon, but I'd eat it.

High standard today. The gap-tooth guy (Ben?) - potential winner, I think. Even when he thinks he's fucked up, it's still great. And he cooked an unusual, cheap cut! And turnips. Pig with pig food. That's how you win.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 28, 2014)

Very good standard this week. Interesting to see the difference of opinion between the judges on Dani - he's Kenny Atkinson's guy up in Newcastle, cooks well but I suspect he may well run out of dishes in a few tests time.
Luciana was very borderline this episode, but the judges clearly liked her & wanted to see her & the Brazilian theme progress further (fair enough, it's still pretty unusual over here).
Very impressed by the other two. Precise & modern (a bit robotic, maybe, but still).

Salsifeeee made me giggle too, but each to their own.

Still laughing at the 'just say YES CHEF!' tattoo on thingy's arm. One to show the grandchildren...

Btw my Masterchef 'twat theory' still holds: if the production team think you're a twat, they make damn sure they film you in your kitchen with incriminating evidence in the background - i.e. Tobi, yesterday, with a large Bisto tub on the work surface as he plated up. Every single time...


----------



## wiskey (Dec 2, 2014)

I think his name is ?Scott ... I really can't place his accent


----------



## wiskey (Dec 2, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Charles Campion looks like Peter Griffin



heh yup


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2014)

Wareing really despises Wallace doesn't he?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 2, 2014)

However for all that everyone was saying Wareing wasn't very nice I think he's come across as engaging and friendly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2014)

It's all fake I reckon. He's just been media trained.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 2, 2014)

What's the point of Greg expect to confirm the cliche of the British and their teeth?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 2, 2014)

Shame about Katherine


----------



## The Boy (Dec 2, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's all fake I reckon. He's just been media trained.


Yeah, if you look into his eyes you can see him thinking to himself "don't let the fucking mask slip, you cunt."


----------



## The Boy (Dec 2, 2014)

How many we losing here, BTW?  All four have done well and I'll miss whoever goes.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 2, 2014)

I disagree with putting Luciana through: sure she can cook Brazilian food but she doesn't have the range the others have.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 2, 2014)

Ha!  I'd tipped Ben as a possible winner last week.


----------



## InfoBurner (Dec 3, 2014)

Don't like this head to head thing, tastes like a rigged game.


----------



## Santino (Dec 3, 2014)

InfoBurner said:


> Don't like this head to head thing, tastes like a rigged game.


And it's incredibly boring.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 3, 2014)

Shame Richard went out. If he'd been drawn against one of the others he might have won.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 4, 2014)

What's going on here? Surely they should be pitting the strongest against the weakest so the strongest have the best chance of getting through. No point putting two of the best against each other in the semis it's ridiculous.

Anyway Jamie's two dishes looked divine and were better than Richard's so no complaints here.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2014)

The judges need to be a bit more bitchy too. Having them say everything is great is boring


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 4, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> The judges need to be a bit more bitchy too. Having them say everything is great is boring


Yes, it gets a bit tiresome.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 4, 2014)

Don't like this format.  Could barely maintain interest tonight as I knew from the off that Sven was going through.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 4, 2014)

Thought the old French guy was great. 'If it isn't like that, I kill you.' 

I thought Sven deserved it.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 4, 2014)

I realise I tuned out so completely that I had to rewind to see who won.. Dull


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 4, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> Thought the old French guy was great. 'If it isn't like that, I kill you.'
> 
> I thought Sven deserved it.


Proper cooking, with a proper amount of sauce. 

The plates with droplets of gravy on them are a constant irritation. French bloke put lots on.


----------



## oryx (Dec 4, 2014)

Sous vide = boil in the bag to a normal person.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 4, 2014)

oryx said:


> Sous vide = boil in the bag to a normal person.


Ah. I've been parsing that as one word, souveed. From the verb, to souvee.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 4, 2014)

It wouldn't hurt them to explain a little more as they go along.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 4, 2014)

(and it works quite well without Greg)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 4, 2014)

wiskey said:


> (and it works quite well without Greg)


I think he provides a balance. I'm interested when the critics disagree with the chefs. It's good to have a non-chef view, one that doesn't care about the processes involved. I bet I'd agree with the critics rather than the chefs about mushy 45-degree salmon, for instance.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 4, 2014)

wiskey said:


> (and it works quite well without Greg)


The entire world would work quite well without Greg.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 4, 2014)

That's what these semis are missing. Not Greg, but the critics. I want to know what Jay Rayner thinks.

I want to be a food critic.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 4, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That's what these semis are missing. Not Greg, but the critics. I want to know what Jay Rayner thinks.
> 
> I want to be a food critic.


I like the critics, and the more bitter and twisted the better. Some nastiness is to be admired, rather than the contant praise.

Critics are often fat, though, and might end their days propping up a motorway bridge....


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 4, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> Critics are often fat, though, and might end their days propping up a motorway bridge....


I'll take the risk. I'm naturally thin, so getting fat will be part of the challenge.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 4, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'll take the risk. I'm naturally thin, so getting fat will be part of the challenge.


You'd be a natural.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2014)

I love how Wallace has been downgraded from 'grocer' and 'ingredients expert' to merely 'diner'. Next year he'll be 'massive-gobbed scoffer'.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 4, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I love how Wallace has been downgraded from 'grocer' and 'ingredients expert' to merely 'diner'. Next year he'll be 'massive-gobbed scoffer'.


He's 'seasoned diner', isn't he? 

Overseasoned, more like. Ho ho.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 4, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I love how Wallace has been downgraded from 'grocer' and 'ingredients expert' to merely 'diner'. Next year he'll be 'massive-gobbed scoffer'.


And bald. You forgot bald.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 5, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I want to know what Jay Rayner thinks.


Just imagine him rolling his eyes and saying everything is boring and predictable before he's even seen the dish


----------



## The Boy (Dec 9, 2014)

Luciana is a goner then.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 9, 2014)

Agreed, no contest. Poor l, no finesse and too rustic...


----------



## starfish (Dec 9, 2014)

Aye, she blew that round.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 9, 2014)

Tbh, she's been poor quite a few times.  Wareing had an eye for her Brazilian cooking, but she didn't seem to have much beyond that.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 9, 2014)

Shame really. Would have been nice to see her go through. Terrible dish though.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 9, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Tbh, she's been poor quite a few times.  Wareing had an eye for her Brazilian cooking, but she didn't seem to have much beyond that.



Called it.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 9, 2014)

Brian was quite good, but not exceptional. I wonder how he'll do?


----------



## Spark (Dec 9, 2014)

This round is really annoying.  How do they decide who is paired up? Today's pair were both probably in the bottom half overall but one goes through.  Other days 2 strong contestants compete and one still goes out.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 10, 2014)

Is it me or has Monica gone soft in this series, nearly human and likeable?


----------



## Sirena (Dec 10, 2014)

hash tag said:


> Is it me or has Monica gone soft in this series, nearly human and likeable?


It's the glasses...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2014)

What's Exo sauce?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 10, 2014)

Exo sauce is a prawn thing? 
Sounds like a foegone conclusion for danny tonight.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 10, 2014)

Good man Danny he'll be in the final three I think.


----------



## Sirena (Dec 10, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Good man Danny he'll be in the final three I think.


If he doesn't explode first!


----------



## wiskey (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't like this chef, I don't like his food, I'm bored of this format ... I'm not sure why I'm even watching


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 10, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I don't like this chef, I don't like his food, I'm bored of this format ... I'm not sure why I'm even watching


The cook-off system is poor. What annoys me is that Monica and Marcus give their review of the dishes, and then repeat the whole thing when they're summing up. Not enough content.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2014)

The amateur ones are the best, when they are rubbish and you actually can see it.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 10, 2014)

It was quite clear this time, and Bri/Luci.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 10, 2014)

I didn't bother watching to the end


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 10, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I didn't bother watching to the end


I did, just.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Dec 11, 2014)

It's a bit pointless when they go to a 2* and aren't even trusted with a dish.

First guy got to pick though a crab & squirt things on a plate for a cold starter.
Poor old Danny didn't even get a complete dish & ended up doing hot garnish for someone else's cod.

Both looked quite disappointed with their experience, I thought.

The format's a little dull at this stage, although having said that I really enjoyed the Helene Darroze episode (for the masterclass in timing dishes) & the Nathan Outlaw episode (for the simplicity of the dishes).


----------



## Santino (Dec 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> The amateur ones are the best, when they are rubbish and you actually can see it.


 Even the amateurs are too good these days. When was the last time we saw someone attempt a feta and mango tart, for example?


----------



## The Boy (Dec 11, 2014)

Santino said:


> Even the amateurs are too good these days. When was the last time we saw someone attempt a feta and mango tart, for example?


Or someone in the QFs using a packet sauce to make Thai Green curry


----------



## gosub (Dec 11, 2014)

beans on toast bloke last series


----------



## The Boy (Dec 11, 2014)

gosub said:


> beans on toast bloke last series



Say what?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Say what?


what.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 11, 2014)

badum-tish


----------



## gosub (Dec 11, 2014)

blocked on you tube,  http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-tv/hot-tv/373974/MasterChef-2014-Thursday-week-three-day-two


----------



## The Boy (Dec 11, 2014)

Excellent


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't like this chef: 'relax! RELAX! I can't emphasise this enough. If you don't relax, EVERYTHING will go WRONG'.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't like this chef: 'relax! RELAX! I can't emphasise this enough. If you don't relax, EVERYTHING will go WRONG'.



Yeh a bucket of cold water poured over the head and a slap across the face would've sufficed.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 11, 2014)

That's Ollie gone. Darren was pretty good, his nervous energy seems to help him.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 11, 2014)

The old man in the professional kitchen was a pain in the a***. It would take me about 5 seconds to hand him a knuckle sandwich.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 11, 2014)

The Brazilian woman's massive underbite did my head in, you can't have a gurning chef, it's just wrong. Sven to win.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2014)

Yetman said:


> The Brazilian woman's massive underbite did my head in, you can't have a gurning chef, it's just wrong. Sven to win.



Too much chin with Sven.  Scottish Jamie ftw


----------



## Yetman (Dec 11, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Too much chin with Sven.  Scottish Jamie ftw



Kelly Osborne/Rumer Willis chin I can handle. Forsyth chin? Just get the fuck out. And stay away from my kids. Go team Sven.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 11, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Too much chin with Sven.  Scottish Jamie ftw


Sven looked just like Usain, aka Mark Cueto.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> The old man in the professional kitchen was a pain in the a***. It would take me about 5 seconds to hand him a knuckle sandwich.


5 seconds? you mean you'd have to remember the recipe?


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 11, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 5 seconds? you mean you'd have to remember the recipe?


No, I'd just have to get pissed off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> No, I'd just have to get pissed off.


i'm surprised how much it takes to get you riled.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 11, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm surprised how much it takes to get you riled.


It doesn't take much to get me annoyed, as you know. Just what point are you trying to make?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> It doesn't take much to get me annoyed, as you know. Just what point are you trying to make?


how patient you are.

for most other people a smack in the chops would have been their opening gambit. for you, you wait till he gets you riled.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 12, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Yeh a bucket of cold water poured over the head and a slap across the face would've sufficed.


Not If they'd gone kitchen happy if wouldn't.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 16, 2014)

Fucking stupid scheduling 
Why've they broken it? I'll have forgotten who everyone is again and it doesn't end until 23rd so I can't even watch the final with Chemistry. 

Bloody rubbish.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 16, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> Fucking stupid scheduling
> Why've they broken it? I'll have forgotten who everyone is again and it doesn't end until 23rd so I can't even watch the final with Chemistry.
> 
> Bloody rubbish.


Yeah, I looked for it tonight and it's not on until tomorrow. Not good.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 16, 2014)

That pissed me off too. I was really looking forward to it tonight.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 16, 2014)

Mrs FA's forced me onto this thread to find out where it's gone  She's used the word "fuming".


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 16, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> Mrs FA's forced me onto this thread to find out where it's gone  She's used the word "fuming".


Delete the 'm' and insert 'ck'


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 17, 2014)

Sven and Brian were pretty good, the others  less so. How come the judges can help out the contestants?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 17, 2014)

Those souffle potatoes looked scrumptious! !


----------



## starfish (Dec 17, 2014)

Shame for Jamie.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 17, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Those souffle potatoes looked scrumptious! !


I would scoff them.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 17, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> Sven and Brian were pretty good, the others  less so. How come the judges can help out the contestants?



More to the point, how come the other contestants can help?


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 17, 2014)

Quartz said:


> More to the point, how come the other contestants can help?


That too.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 17, 2014)

BandWagon said:


> I would scoff them.


 Yeah...and one little basket on a table struck me as a bit mean
.lol


----------



## renegadechicken (Dec 17, 2014)

Greg just seems a bit redundant now.....the chef's don't care about his comments at all.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Dec 18, 2014)

I know they like Danny, but that was a poor, poor call to put him through at the other chap's expense. That deep-fried egg & pickled mushrooms dish is a bog-standard 'will this do?' veggie starter you'd chuck at the commis, & when he tipped that boiling pickling liquor over his mackerel I genuinely shouted "what the FUCK mate?!?" at the tv. Such a rookie mistake, he's really showing his inexperience at this stage.

Sven's a machine though, was well impressed by that lamb dish. Really like Jamie too. Between those two I think, with Brian in third.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 18, 2014)

Not svens day today, but not the worst.
jamies a star.


The one to go today, should be



Slaphead...whats he for, he adds nil. Worse he detracts.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 18, 2014)

Lamb with a mouldy blanket.....


----------



## hash tag (Dec 18, 2014)

That will be 250 euros please

Probably


----------



## The Boy (Dec 18, 2014)

Marcus goes mustard blazer


----------



## hash tag (Dec 18, 2014)

Tonight marcus will come as


Michael portillo


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2014)

Hang on, that Emperor doesn't appear to be wearing any clothes.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 18, 2014)

All to be washed down with a coffee infused nappy

Stained hankie!


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 18, 2014)

It all looked very good apart from the white fish dish.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, that fish looked a bit... wrong.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2014)

Liked that restaurant. Clever without being silly. 

Really don't know who'll win. Thought Sven was a shoe-in but reckon it'll be Jamie now.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, Jamie looks good. Does anyone think that Sven looks like Mark Cueto?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 18, 2014)

Loved that chef! Actually thought his food looked exciting and interesting without being poncey - the edible stones for example. 

Totally made the programme enjoyable again having someone engaging instead of just them cooking someone elses food to someone elses specifications. 

I want Brian to win (for no real reason).


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2014)

looked up the price. It's 200 euros for the tasting menu, without drinks. Reading reviews, let us say that they are mixed.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 18, 2014)

One thing I picked up on with comments on the beef, re the cheese marinade: I'm sure they said "If you didn't know it was there, you wouldn't know it was there." ie, they couldn't taste it! hmmm, back in the MC kitchen, they'd be berating the chef - 'where's the cheese flavour, not getting it', Marcus and Monica would be asking.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 19, 2014)

I reaslised last night that the bit of tomato with a dollop of caviar was the healthiest thing, I think, on the entire series.
Vegetarian, sadly, certainly doesn't get a look in and a large number of dishes are full of salt, sugar, butter, cream Etc.
Isn't it time they tried to be a little healthier and/or less fattening?


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 19, 2014)

hash tag said:


> I reaslised last night that the bit of tomato with a dollop of caviar was the healthiest thing, I think, on the entire series.
> Vegetarian, sadly, certainly doesn't get a look in and a large number of dishes are full of salt, sugar, butter, cream Etc.
> Isn't it time they tried to be a little healthier and/or less fattening?


That's a point, I suppose, but you wouldn't eat this kind of food regularly (probably couldn't afford to!) so not much harm done.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 23, 2014)

17 mintues in before they do any cooking.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 23, 2014)

Hope the Scottish guy wins, Sven is just far too smug and I don't like the other guy.


----------



## starfish (Dec 23, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Hope the Scottish guy wins, Sven is just far too smug and I don't like the other guy.


Which Scottish guy?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 23, 2014)

starfish said:


> Which Scottish guy?


Jamie. He is Scottish, isn't he?


----------



## starfish (Dec 23, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Jamie. He is Scottish, isn't he?


So is Brian.


----------



## starfish (Dec 23, 2014)

But it will probably be the English guy that wins unless Jamie can really wow them next up.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 23, 2014)

I thoughts Sven's food was better, but Jamie is excellent.


----------



## starfish (Dec 23, 2014)

Hes wowing them so far.


----------



## BandWagon (Dec 23, 2014)

He's already wowed them.


----------



## starfish (Dec 23, 2014)

Thoroughly deserved.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 23, 2014)

I actually got the wrong Scottish guy, I meant Brian, but happy Jamie won in really stiff competition.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 23, 2014)

Any of the three would have been worthy winners.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 23, 2014)

I thought Brian was the best overall but Jamie smashed it at the end there. 

Gregg Wallace is a massive cunt though.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 23, 2014)

souljacker said:


> IGregg Wallace is a massive cunt though.



He was doing some serious scenery-chewing, wasn't he? Are they thinking of dropping him from the entire franchise? Monica looks as if she could carry the thing on her own. Though he does have an ebullience and smoothness that Monica lacks.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 23, 2014)

Quartz said:


> Though he does have an ebullience and smoothness that Monica lacks.



Who, Greg? Monica is way smoother than Greg. She also offered him out tonight and Greg backed down.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Nov 8, 2021)

Just noticed a new series of Masterchef: The Professionals started tonight








						MasterChef: The Professionals - Series 14: Episode 1
					

The first Skills Test features bangers and mash and monkfish with pea and bacon ragout.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Who, Greg? Monica is way smoother than Greg. She also offered him out tonight and Greg backed down.


Greg knows she can handle a knife


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2021)

If i ever hear Wallace pronounce chaw-ritz-o again,  I will track him down, i will find him and i will kill him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2021)

1927 said:


> If i ever hear Wallace pronounce chaw-ritz-o again,  I will track him down, i will find him and i will kill him.


It's the way he pronounces little as Lidl that should have done for him by now


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 9, 2021)

Wtf was going on with that Bangers and Mash challenge? 

Looked like soup


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 9, 2021)

Every time they say tumor-ic a small part of me dies inside 🥺


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 11, 2021)

I'm a huge fan of the BBC not really giving a shit about Masterchef, which is why it gets shunted, shoved and split across the schedule so much. The Proffesional version is the only one I watch. "Normal" isn't very inspiring, "celeb" isn't very interesting.

And then you have Professionals, particularly the Skills Test, where the cockiest young twerp with the only gastropub in the village is flummoxed by some sausages or a dessert, and my serotonin explodes.


----------



## porp (Nov 11, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I'm a huge fan of the BBC not really giving a shit about Masterchef, which is why it gets shunted, shoved and split across the schedule so much. The Proffesional version is the only one I watch. "Normal" isn't very inspiring, "celeb" isn't very interesting.
> 
> And then you have Professionals, particularly the Skills Test, where the cockiest young twerp with the only gastropub in the village is flummoxed by some sausages or a dessert, and my serotonin explodes.


Completely this. I don't know why they don't just make a much shorter show based on the skills test. In small doses, the presenters are more palatable, and you can have a good laugh at hearing the words 'passion for modern British food' 9000 times per show.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 11, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Who, Greg? Monica is way smoother than Greg. She also offered him out tonight and Greg backed down.



I do notice their hands start to shake more when Monica's on their case. The withering looks she gives them she when asks half way through one of them filleting a monkfish or something 'have you ever done this before?'

She would put the fear into me if she was my boss I think.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I do notice their hands start to shake more when Monica's on their case. The withering looks she gives them she when asks half way through one of them filleting a monkfish or something 'have you ever done this before?'
> 
> She would put the fear into me if she was my boss I think.


She puts the fear in me and I'm only watching.

I think she is great though.


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 11, 2021)

A vague memory confirmed- when the Skills Test asked the chefs to deal with... sea urchin. 











						BBC One - MasterChef: The Professionals, Series 5, Episode 15
					

The remaining five chefs face a skills test to prepare and serve sea urchin.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 12, 2021)

Greg saying "creamy earthiness" with a sex face is something I don't want to see again.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pretty sure I heard one of the contestants refer to Greg as 'chef' this week.


----------



## Santino (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm intrigued about Wareing cooking his sausages in a used butter wrapper. What's the theory?


----------



## Petcha (Nov 12, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> She puts the fear in me and I'm only watching.
> 
> I think she is great though.



Yeh me too. Watching a cocky young chef stride into that kitchen and 15 minutes later wobbling back out after a passive-aggressive review from Monica is horribly satisfying.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 12, 2021)

Santino said:


> I'm intrigued about Wareing cooking his sausages in a used butter wrapper. What's the theory?



That you can never have too much better I suspect. It also traps some heat in too I imagine, so maybe a more even cook. I am guessing though.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 12, 2021)

I've just caught up on last night's one. Did they cocky young chef just say 'OK love' to Monica on his skills test?


----------



## oryx (Nov 12, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I've just caught up on last night's one. Did they cocky young chef just say 'OK love' to Monica on his skills test?


Was it the forager/hipster wanker with the ear stretchers? 

If so, the answer is probably 'yes'. Saw last night's but don't remember that, yet to catch up on tonight's.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 13, 2021)

oryx said:


> Was it the forager/hipster wanker with the ear stretchers?
> 
> If so, the answer is probably 'yes'. Saw last night's but don't remember that, yet to catch up on tonight's.



No, it was Anthony - the cocky half French one, who to be fair was good but the smirk when he got praise. I think his card is marked.


----------



## oryx (Nov 13, 2021)

Petcha said:


> No, it was Anthony - the cocky half French one, who to be fair was good but the smirk when he got praise. I think his card is marked.


Didn't take to any of this week's lot, TBH.


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 13, 2021)

Watching professional chefs lose their collective shits over tinned food is television gold. This is why the professional version is the best, it knows exactly how to use all the tricks of reality tv


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## nottsgirl (Nov 16, 2021)

Not sure about the tin thing. No gimmicks! Just chefs, please!


----------



## nottsgirl (Nov 16, 2021)

Deep-fryed artichokes?


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## nottsgirl (Nov 19, 2021)

“I like to shock and awe”.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 19, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Pretty sure I heard one of the contestants refer to Greg as 'chef' this week.



And again.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 19, 2021)

Just caught up, I thought all of last nights contestants were good. I liked them all, although Jamie does seem a bit cocky, but he can certainly cook.

I thought last nights decision was right.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> And again.


They were being ironic


----------



## Petcha (Nov 19, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> And again.



He's been doing it for so many years now. No, he's not a Chef but I think he could claim to be a bonafide food critic by now rather than the disparaging 'former greengrocer/baker' or whatever. He's actually really insightful nowadays.


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 19, 2021)

I don't like Jamie.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 19, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I don't like Jamie.


Nor me , but I cant deny his talent , which makes it more annoying.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 19, 2021)

This lot were much more competent than the first lot. I can’t get over a single family employing two chefs though. Or even one


Petcha said:


> He's been doing it for so many years now. No, he's not a Chef but I think he could claim to be a bonafide food critic by now rather than the disparaging 'former greengrocer/baker' or whatever. He's actually really insightful nowadays.


He’s still a cunt.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 22, 2021)

Well nick looks like a massive wanker 😅


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Well nick looks like a massive wanker 😅


yep


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Well nick looks like a massive wanker 😅


And in this case the looks weren’t deceptive!


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 22, 2021)

I've no idea where they found Nic, but my god. He treat the Skills Test like an audition for Saturday Kitchen.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I've no idea where they found Nic, but my god. He treat the Skills Test like an audition for Saturday Kitchen.


I don’t recall anyone, ever, on any programme in the franchise, failing to produce food for judges to judge!


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 23, 2021)

1927 said:


> I don’t recall anyone, ever, on any programme in the franchise, failing to produce food for judges to judge!



I felt like the poor chap could have done with some of my ADHD meds to calm down


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> I felt like the poor chap could have done with some of my ADHD meds to calm down


Im not entirely sure I agree, to be honest he seems like a cocky hipster twat.

I want to cook with FIRE

Most people are pretty humble when they go into MC, he wasnt and ended up being humbled.

I'm not too sure about Ollie either, he can cook but also seems a bit of a twat


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm not too sure about Ollie either, he can cook but also seems a bit of a twat



Yea I wasn't keen reminded me of Tim nice but dim with all that face pulling. 

My fave so far has been Aaron from last week who just scraped in.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Yea I wasn't keen reminded me of Tim nice but dim with all that face pulling.
> 
> My fave so far has been Aaron from last week who just scraped in.


Aaron was great and can cook too, I was glad when he got through.


----------



## Supine (Nov 23, 2021)

LOL, he said he wanted to showcase Goat throughout the competition. Then cooked it once, underdone. Bye!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2021)

I realized I didnt watch last years , so over the weekend I caught up on it, now im very confused


----------



## oryx (Nov 25, 2021)

'...and hopefully it comes out the other end!'

Bit of an unfortunate choice of phrase for a food programme.


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 25, 2021)

🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻🄳🄴🄻🄸🄶🄷🅃🄵🅄🄻🅳🅴🅻🅸🅶🅷🆃🅵🆄🅻

I was waiting for that...


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 25, 2021)

The scheduling of MasterChef ha to be subject to the consequences of the Flux from Doctor Who


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 7, 2021)

Haha, Jamie kicked off after saying the others needed to watch out


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 11, 2021)

And John the hipster who also thought he was something special.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> And John the hipster who also thought he was something special.


Anyone who makes out they're the dog's bollocks never prospers on masterchef


----------



## nagapie (Dec 11, 2021)

Is it in keeping with the values of eating less meat if you have a chicken mousse and a chicken stock on the plate? Hmmm.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 12, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Is it in keeping with the values of eating less meat if you have a chicken mousse and a chicken stock on the plate? Hmmm.


Well its certainly less than having a chicken on the plate!


----------



## nagapie (Dec 12, 2021)

1927 said:


> Well its certainly less than having a chicken on the plate!


But you still used a chicken so meat was consumed so ethical/environmental footprint the same.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2021)

It's the final tonight, kinda want Aaron to win but think it will be very close.


----------



## oryx (Dec 16, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's the final tonight, kinda want Aaron to win but think it will be very close.


I think it will be between Aaron and Liam, with Aaron the winner. Dan has come on amazingly and it was a bit surprising when Matt, who I'd seen as a potential winner, went out before him.

A good wanker-free semi-finals week - they all seem like good guys, so I will be pleased for whoever wins.

Didn't particularly fancy the food at the Dorchester last night!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 16, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's the final tonight, kinda want Aaron to win but think it will be very close.


Aaron's probably the best chef, but he really knows how good he is.  Generally still likeable but he has occasional smug moments.

I don't think he will, but I want Dan to win.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 16, 2021)

oryx said:


> I think it will be between Aaron and Liam, with Aaron the winner. Dan has come on amazingly and it was a bit surprising when Matt, who I'd seen as a potential winner, went out before him.
> 
> A good wanker-free semi-finals week - they all seem like good guys, so I will be pleased for whoever wins.
> 
> Didn't particularly fancy the food at the Dorchester last night!


I dread to think how much they charge for a bowl of carrot tops and flowers with a piss weak broth.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 16, 2021)

The best man won


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The best man won


You didn’t fancy the langoustine intestine and cling film starter then?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 16, 2021)

I’m so glad Dan won. Gutted for Liam but I thought Aaron played it too safe. Steak and chips? Nah. Back to Necker Island with you


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 16, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> You didn’t fancy the langoustine intestine and cling film starter then?


That lad will be in a top job tomorrow - he’s got talent.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The best man won


I wondered whether he would when they talked to Liam about his dream. 

Even without the cling film disaster they were all more enthusiastic about all three of Dan's dishes and he was obvs the one who's progressed most and pushed himself hardest in the final.


----------



## oryx (Dec 16, 2021)

Very glad for Dan, whose food looked the most tempting, I thought. Felt very sorry for Liam with the clingfilm!

The best Professionals series I've seen in a while as it was totally unpredictable.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 17, 2021)

All those dishes seemed far better than the Alain Ducasse slop served up the night before. I think the right guy won but Aaron was amazing too.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 17, 2021)

It might be the first time ever that I didn't mind who won the final.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2021)

1927 said:


> It might be the first time ever that I didn't mind who won the final.


Yeah I would have been happy for any other them.


----------



## ash (Dec 17, 2021)

I wanted Daniel to win, but also liked the final 3


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2021)

1927 said:


> I dread to think how much they charge for a bowl of carrot tops and flowers with a piss weak broth.


a weak piss broth


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 17, 2021)

ash said:


> I wanted Daniel to win, but also liked the final 3


I wanted Daniel to go out just so he could go and get some sleep.  He looked permanently exhausted.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 17, 2021)

Although I wanted Aaron to win, like most of you are saying I would been happy if any of them won, and hope they all have glowing futures.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I wanted Daniel to go out just so he could go and get some sleep.  He looked permanently exhausted.


reminded me a bit of the young montalbano


----------



## Petcha (May 13, 2022)

Quite sad to see Monica's quit the show, but understandable. Curious to see how they fill her place.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Quite sad to see Monica's quit the show, but understandable. Curious to see how they fill her place.


Is it back? When does it start please? Just finished the amateurs one, which was good value 👍🏼


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 13, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> Is it back? When does it start please? Just finished the amateurs one, which was good value 👍🏼


From reading the reports they are meant to be filming it in the next few months hence Monica quitting now. Think it's usually on TV in Autumn/early Winter.
Glad to see the producers hope Monica will return at some point in the future when she has less stress in her life to deal with, I enjoy her presence on the show.


----------



## nagapie (May 13, 2022)

I enjoyed the amateurs even though it was clear from early on that it was a one horse race.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 13, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I enjoyed the amateurs even though it was clear from early on that it was a one horse race.


I dunno I thought Pookie was definitely in the running too, I thought she was going to win tbh.


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Quite sad to see Monica's quit the show, but understandable. Curious to see how they fill her place.


She's quit to spend more time with her personal stuff but has been doing that hotel thing with Giles whatshisface, which must take up a lot of time and she often pops up on other shows 🤔


----------



## clicker (May 13, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I dunno I thought Pookie was definitely in the running too, I thought she was going to win tbh.


It almost came down to 'food to look at' and 'food to tuck into'. It was the best final imo for a few years at least and I agree with the final placings.
I hope all 3 find a place in the industry. All very different and passionate.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2022)

This house was split on Rada as brilliant but veggie and Winner Chap as the obvious choice. Rada couldn’t have won as however much vegetarianism is now seen as an acceptable lifestyle choice MC was never going to crown her if she can’t taste her own casseroles. I am positive she’ll be snapped up and be incredibly successful though 👍🏼

Edit: Jury still out on purple rice as an acceptable lifestyle choice. Pookie was living in 3022


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 13, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> This house was split on Rada as brilliant but veggie and Winner Chap as the obvious choice. Rada couldn’t have won as however much vegetarianism is now seen as an acceptable lifestyle choice MC was never going to crown her if she can’t taste her own casseroles. I am positive she’ll be snapped up and be incredibly successful though 👍🏼


ah to my shame I forgot about Rada, she was great too, as was the winner.


----------



## Part 2 (May 13, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> This house was split on Rada as brilliant but veggie and Winner Chap as the obvious choice. Rada couldn’t have won as however much vegetarianism is now seen as an acceptable lifestyle choice MC was never going to crown her if she can’t taste her own casseroles. I am positive she’ll be snapped up and be incredibly successful though 👍🏼
> 
> Edit: Jury still out on purple rice as an acceptable lifestyle choice. Pookie was living in 3022


I had Rada down as the young newcomer, the 'anyone can give it a go even if they've only been cooking a short amount of time' candidate. She was never going to win on that basis because it would look to easy.

Pookie's house looked pretty flash and I'd expect there'll be some money backing Pookie World and associated cookbooks and merchandising to follow. Fuck coloured rice though unless it's that old style yellow pilau with blobs if green and red in.


----------



## Petcha (May 13, 2022)

While I agree Radha was great (and hot) and Pookie was adorably bonkers this isn't the thread for the amateur version. Although a lot of the amateurs could easily hold on their own on the professional version.


----------



## souljacker (May 13, 2022)

Petcha said:


> While I agree Radha was great (and hot) and Pookie was adorably bonkers this isn't the thread for the amateur version. Although a lot of the amateurs could easily hold on their own on the professional version.


I'm not sure about that. Although I do think it would be very very funny if they made the amateurs do a skills test on day one. Marcus' face would be hilarious watching some hipster from Brighton making an Omelette Arnold Bennet or filleting a halibut.


----------



## oryx (May 13, 2022)

I did see somewhere who Monica Galletti's replacement was (it was someone I'd never heard of - a woman).

I'll try and find it and report back.


----------



## 1927 (May 14, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I dunno I thought Pookie was definitely in the running too, I thought she was going to win tbh.


She was a one trick pony tho.


----------



## 1927 (May 14, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I'm not sure about that. Although I do think it would be very very funny if they made the amateurs do a skills test on day one. Marcus' face would be hilarious watching some hipster from Brighton making an Omelette Arnold Bennet or filleting a halibut.


He’s not on the amateur version tho!


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

oryx said:


> I did see somewhere who Monica Galletti's replacement was (it was someone I'd never heard of - a woman).
> 
> I'll try and find it and report back.


Anna Haugh apparently.








						Irish chef Anna Haugh replaces Monica Galetti on MasterChef: The Professionals
					

The Irish chef replaces Monica Galetti who announced last week that she's standing down




					www.walesonline.co.uk
				












						Anna Haugh - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Petcha (May 14, 2022)

Maybe it need a bit of refreshing anyway, as good as she was. I'd certainly like to see the amateur hosts getting updated. I'd actually keep Greg, he's often more insightful than the Aussie guy which is quite impressive for a 'former greengrocer' or whatever he used to be dismissed as.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2022)

1927 said:


> She was a one trick pony tho.


I dont think a one trick pony would get into the final, or it would be quite a boring show.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 16, 2022)

Monica's left the show 

Not impressed with her replacement. Has completely changed the dynamic. She's trying too hard.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Monica's left the show
> 
> Not impressed with her replacement. Has completely changed the dynamic. She's trying too hard.


i prefer her.


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 16, 2022)

I prefer her too. Her facial expressions are brilliant and she's quite fair.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 16, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> I prefer her too. Her facial expressions are brilliant and she's quite fair.



Her facial expressions are the worst. I hope she chills them out a bit. It's like she's watched every episode of Monica's eye popping, done a gram of charlie and timesed it by 10. 

The chemistry isn't there with Marcus either.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 16, 2022)

Anyway, on the actual cooking. I don't know why none of the contestants have ever figured out that Caribbean cooking doesn't fly with either the judges or critics. Always bombs.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 16, 2022)

I prefer Monica, although the replacement has grown on me somewhat. But for some reason I find her eyebrows very off putting, they look drawn on. I'm not sure if it's because it's not been on a while but the skills tests seem harder.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 16, 2022)

Also I preferred the old/original Monica when she was just a bit blunt and rough around the edges. Later on she went a bit more celeb.


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 16, 2022)

I'm sure some of you will already know Ariadne, her reviews are very funny










						MasterChef: The Professionals 2022, Episode 1: Herman The Hippo
					

It’s very important that we have more Women With Knives representation. Let the Crimes Against Eggs begin!




					ariadnereviews.com


----------



## oryx (Nov 16, 2022)

I don't mind Anna Haugh, but preferred Monica. I wonder if she'll come back.

So far ... no absoulte wankers to laugh at, a la Jono, and no-one that really stands out. 

Wish they'd all stop undercooking the lamb.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 17, 2022)

I gather Monica was suffering from a bit of mental stress. It was her decision to leave. But yeh. Not quite the same.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 17, 2022)

Monica has a young family and a restaurant or two. Also, she did that hotel thing with woshisface.
I liked James last night; such passion and honesty.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2022)

I miss Monica too and think Anna needs to chill a little.

James was the best last night imo.

EDITED I didnt mean James, I was watching last weeks on catch up , it was the other fella, he was very good ( Steve..? )


----------



## Santino (Nov 17, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I prefer Monica, although the replacement has grown on me somewhat. But for some reason I find her eyebrows very off putting, they look drawn on. I'm not sure if it's because it's not been on a while but the skills tests seem harder.


They're not really skills tests any more. Now they're 'guess what complex recipe this extremely experienced chef made' tests.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 17, 2022)

I think they're often pretty harsh in the skills test. They do seem to vary a lot in terms of difficulty though.

I really didn't like the posh woman the first week....Anastasia? Reckon she's a contender for the final though. So far the only one I like is the Albanian woman who was on on Monday with her Turnip 8 ways. 

I think it's fair enough that Anna might be finding her feet. I don't remember being a big fan of Monica initially.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 17, 2022)

Monica seemed like the sort of person I'd be happy to have a drink with. Anna is too hyper. Don't think the combination with Marcus really works. He's also very chilled.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 18, 2022)

Fair result last night I thought.
Irish stout panacotta???


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Fair result last night I thought.
> Irish stout panacotta???


Yeah that looked horrible

as did the seaweed broth


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 18, 2022)

Catching up with recent episodes. Lost it at "turnip 8 ways"


----------



## strung out (Nov 18, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Catching up with recent episodes. Lost it at "turnip 8 ways"


That looked delicious - really wanted to try it.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 20, 2022)

Just catching up on this. Honestly, the quality of cooking is far higher on the amateur version. There's people on here who are worse than me!


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 20, 2022)

This most recent week has been a lot better. But they're definitely ropier than previous seasons. Has lockdown made professional chefs too nervous to cook or something?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 6, 2022)

I'll be very surprised if Nikita doesn't win this.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 6, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> I'll be very surprised if Nikita doesn't win this.


Im just about to start watching as watching the footie, but I thought the same from her first round.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 6, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Im just about to start watching as watching the footie, but I thought the same from her first round.


Yea I think last series or maybe the one before it was obvious from the beginning aswell. They've not had a bad thing to say about her I don't think.


----------



## oryx (Dec 6, 2022)

Really hard to say who will win this year. Nikita's excellent but so are the others.

Didn't fancy octopus head trimmings myself 

ETA - very wanker-free this series!


----------



## nagapie (Dec 8, 2022)

Octopus head trimmings, yum.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 8, 2022)

is tonight the final ?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 8, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> is tonight the final ?


No one to go tonight to leave the final 3 I think


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 8, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> No one to go tonight to leave the final 3 I think


Thanks and glad it's not over yet.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 8, 2022)

Duck breast. With coffee. NO.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 8, 2022)

Sorry to see him not make the final 😓


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 8, 2022)

Nikita FTW Her cooking is wonderful she is humble with it.

The other 2 are great as well it must be said.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 9, 2022)

I want Sagar to win but it's Nikita's to lose really.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 9, 2022)

The most talented one is clearly Charlie. But that doesn't mean he'll win. He's cold as ice.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 9, 2022)

I think of Charlie as the 'if you're really posh this is how good you can be at something at a young age if you sacrifice having a personality' contestant. 

Sagar is the one who won't win but should because he's enjoying it and not being a massive stresshead.

Nikita is the one who I can see coming back on the show to judge others and says 'Service please' like she's been doing it for years.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 9, 2022)

From the opening stages, all I could her from Charlie is "I'm so young".
Loving Sagar's cooking but would love to see Nikita win.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 12, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> is tonight the final ?



Final was on last night in case you missed it.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 12, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Final was on last night in case you missed it.


Have just caught it on catch my. My favourite from day 1 won 👍


----------



## oryx (Dec 12, 2022)

I thought it was very obvoius who was going to win in the final, so not all that exciting!


----------



## souljacker (Dec 12, 2022)

She was very good though. Can believe Sagar left a bit of piping in dinner.


----------



## oryx (Dec 12, 2022)

souljacker said:


> She was very good though. Can believe Sagar left a bit of piping in dinner.


I think that's the second year in a row there's been an unwelcome bit of plastic in the dinner!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 14, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Final was on last night in case you missed it.


Yes, thank you, I caught up on Monday. I'm glad who won.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 15, 2022)

Missing Monica?








						Monica Galetti: ‘Serving Albert Roux the wrong dinner was a real kitchen nightmare’
					

The chef, 47, tells Michael Segalov about her childhood in Samoa, controlling her temper, meeting the Queen and forgetting to curtsey




					www.theguardian.com


----------

